# Suggestions for a quiet blind heater please



## jr28schalm

Newaygo1 said:


> Nice Idea for some but my box blind has little to no air and CO is always a Problem as it killed a few hunters in a tent a few years ago. So why take the chance. I also have a CO/Smoke Detector in my box blind and I have used the Buddy Heater but now use a Michigan Made Product "NuWay" sure it requires to be vented but safe and easy to use... My Buddy heater is now my back up and for another open air blind that is not used often in a different stand location. Never needed to use the Buddy Heater and I have 2 40 Lb Tanks that last me most of all my deer hunting... But again my Box Blind is also my lodging save a lot of $ no motel costs, no driving and walking in early and / or after the day's hunt... Just like camping set the alarm and wake up put on the coffee on a small propane stove, and open the window and I am good to go. The Nuway has 4 sizes I have the small one but thought about the 3500 model here is a link to where you can find more info on the Nuway brand
> http://nuwaystove.com/
> 
> Here is a place that sells them not many do now...
> http://store.camlockbox.com/nu-way-1/
> 
> Newaygo1


Great company, been there in onaway


----------



## Wild Thing

Newaygo1 said:


> Nice Idea for some but my box blind has little to no air and *CO is always a Problem as it killed a few hunters in a tent a few years ago.* So why take the chance. I also have a CO/Smoke Detector in my box blind and I have used the Buddy Heater but now use a Michigan Made Product "NuWay" sure it requires to be vented but safe and easy to use... My Buddy heater is now my back up and for another open air blind that is not used often in a different stand location. Never needed to use the Buddy Heater and I have 2 40 Lb Tanks that last me most of all my deer hunting... But again my Box Blind is also my lodging save a lot of $ no motel costs, no driving and walking in early and / or after the day's hunt... Just like camping set the alarm and wake up put on the coffee on a small propane stove, and open the window and I am good to go. The Nuway has 4 sizes I have the small one but thought about the 3500 model here is a link to where you can find more info on the Nuway brandhttp://nuwaystove.com/
> Here is a place that sells them not many do now...
> http://store.camlockbox.com/nu-way-1/Newaygo1


Good point about the safety issue Newaygo. We have air vents in the upper portion of the walls near the roof and almost all of our windows are "slide-by" and are usually cracked open some. Have been using these for 20+ years with no issues. Some air circulation is always recommended:


----------



## 12970

Yes just want to make the point because some are not aware as to the "Chance" of a Fire something catching on Fire or like some home Furnaces CO is invisible and another thing you won't realize till too late as some have had issues like homes and motel pools these days! And a Battery operated Smk Det / CO Det is maybe 20.00 even with windows open or vents once it gets Cold those are close partially and some vents can get blocked with, dead mice mice nests, dead insects water that turns ice to and snow that can block these vents / holes. So will not realize this unless some post about these issues that can happen. Hunting is great but some will never realize these can occur and that is to late. I find all of these so I always double check for these every time I am at my property mice are usually in the spring as I leave de-con in my blind as rodents always seem to find a way in as do insects. I had a roof vent fill with a mouse nest. Just a little caution when using any Heater... And my propane tanks are outside except a 1 lb for my coffee stove. And it can get Cold and snow and ice can block vents with warm air during a few days and cold nights... Things do happen so being pro active to hunt and be safe is what I try and follow... 
Newaygo1


----------



## flocknocker1

rexcramer said:


> I have a Mr Heater Big Buddy heater and while it keeps me plenty warm, it hisses too much from the pilot and gives off way too much light.
> 
> I like to get to my blind two hours before light and need a heater that doesnt make my blind look like a strip club inside. Also I hate that noise, I like to be able to hear what's going on outside. My blind is pretty big (6x6) so I need a decent sized unit.
> 
> If someone has found such a heater please let me know. Thanks


Love the Nuway !! Very quiet and we can heat up a breakfast burrito for those all day sits ,lol !I vented the stove out the wall with b vent,no fumes,no leaks.My son enjoys the hot burritos as well,lol ! He shot his buck about 5 minutes after his picture was taken ,lol !


----------



## flocknocker1

flocknocker1 said:


> View attachment 298142
> View attachment 298143
> View attachment 298144
> View attachment 298149
> 
> Love the Nuway !! Very quiet and we can heat up a breakfast burrito for those all day sits ,lol !I vented the stove out the wall with b vent,no fumes,no leaks.My son enjoys the hot burritos as well,lol ! He shot his buck about 5 minutes after his picture was taken ,lol !
> View attachment 298142
> View attachment 298143
> View attachment 298142
> View attachment 298143
> View attachment 298142
> View attachment 298143


Somehow I entered the pics twice,not real sure how,but hey they got there I guess .


----------



## Robow

https://stealthheat.net/products/stealth-heat-heater

Michigan made


----------



## ckosal

Good thing there are vents.... after that burrito and all.....

That is one hell of a blind! Man I thought I had some nice set ups with tables/plastic rolling bins, old office chairs and Mr. Buddy Heaters... I am slumming....

My two cents on this. In the last 3 years we have shot two wall hangers when the buddy heaters were going. I am a little more tolerant of the cold, but when I take my kids.... making sure they aren't cold is priority #1 if you want to sit past 9am. Ha. (#2 is snacks...lots of snacks). 

This year when my 11 year old shot her buck over T-giving we had the heater going for her. We had deer surrounding us for a day and a half before she connected. I personally didn't think it was cold enough to need it but she is the boss. Ha! 

I don't have a problem with the flame throwing light - I have a small table sitting over it (like the diffuser idea above)_. _I cut some dark metal screen and stapled it to the edge of the table (cheap $20 assembly required table painted black). The heat gets through but it dims the light a lot. As for noise...If it is constant I think it doesn't bother them as much. Sudden or new noises are the ones that seem to make them jumpy (imo). 

One note on the lighting... I have the big buddies so they are a much quieter option with battery pilot lighters included and note... also - very important. they are much louder with the small little tanks. Invest in the regulator and a 20lb tank and you will not have nearly the noise. these heaters make most noise when the propane is low (windy sound/crackling, whining). I found with the small little tanks I got the noise after even an hour of use as the tank gets to half empty. I can use the 20lb tanks all season on low and they are very quiet because the tank is not close to empty. 

I also have two nu-ways. I think they make almost as much noise as the Big Buddies (with 20lb tanks). They are awesome though if in your price range (and able to vent). I have two wood blinds and the vent install was easy (for Nu-Ways). I have 4 Hunting Shack Fiberglass blinds and cutting a hole in them was not something I was excited about so I have stuck with Big Buddies and 20lb tanks.


----------



## Martin Looker

The quiet heater I use is a #10 can with a roll of tp inside and soak it with rubbing alcohol. It makes no noise and is super cheap. I only use a heater when it is below 0.


----------



## 12970

When I walk outside with either a Buddy or a NuWay you cannot hear anything once you are maybe 5 ft away. So I am not sure about noise scent on the other hand if the Wind is blowing in the shooting lane direction maybe but at 50 ft or more the Noise is nothing they will hear unless you drop something inside that causes some noise, my box blind has carpet so if anything hits the floor it is much less noise...

Maybe some might want to test it in the off season to learn just how much noise any of the heaters make. You might be surprised... Not Much for firearms not sure about Archery as I am in my ladder stand then...
Newaygo1


----------

